# Cypripedium hybrid



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2012)

I bought it as Cypripedium x andrewsii but I am not sure it is really this hybrid. What do think?


----------



## newbud (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi - Could you please explain the taxonomy of "Cypripedium x andrewsii"? Is the word Cypripedium actually a hybrid name and also a genus? And I understand the andrewsii as a species name.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 10, 2012)

newbud said:


> Hi - Could you please explain the taxonomy of "Cypripedium x andrewsii"? Is the word Cypripedium actually a hybrid name and also a genus? And I understand the andrewsii as a species name.



Cypripedium x andrewsii is a natural hybrid between C. parviflorum var. parviflorum and C. candidum. It can also be written as "C. Andrewsii" if you are referring to an artificial remake of the cross. Cypripedium is a genus and not a hybrid genus.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 10, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> I bought it as Cypripedium x andrewsii but I am not sure it is really this hybrid. What do think?



It looks like Aki Pastel to me.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2012)

parvi_17 said:


> It looks like Aki Pastel to me.



My idea too.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you. I thought that it was Aki too.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 12, 2012)

it is nice


----------



## monocotman (Jun 12, 2012)

Definitely Aki pastel.
Unfortunately you ar not the first to receive a mislabelled cyp and won't be the last.
Over the years I reckon 10-20% of mine are wrongly labelled,
David


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2012)

welcome ion the club of surprise, but this one is a great one so you are happy


----------

